
Millennials are half as wealthy as those now in their 40s were at the same age - paulpauper
https://dailyinequality.com/2017/03/27/millennials-are-half-as-wealthy-as-those-now-in-their-40s-were-at-the-same-age/
======
vfulco
What discretionary income is left for the financiers to attached themselves to
after mortgage and school loans? Then the American dream (for them) will be
complete. As I have said for almost 2 decades, most citizens live under
virtual economic slavery and don't even recognize it. But let's keep inflating
debt away.

